# Cone Wrench Sizes - REVISITED



## OLDTIMER (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks to all for your replies. Extracted from this thread, it appears that Schwinn and other genuine American bicycle manufacturers uses a 9/16" wrench-sized "cone nut" for at least the front wheels.
Can anyone else confirm differently-sized cone nuts in other applications on the Chicago Schwinns or American-made Huffys, Sears, Murrays, etc.?????7


----------



## ohh (Aug 7, 2013)

On a '73 Schwinn Collegiate, original hubs and cones and etcetera, I've been using 16mm cone wrenches. They appear to be a perfect fit. 15mm wrenches are slightly too small to fit its cones.

The ones I bought were Park Tool wrenches, 15mm on one end and 16mm on the other, so if you go that route hopefully you'll be safe either way.


----------

